
Debian Maintainer Dmitry Bogatov Arrested in Moscow - andrewshadura
https://meduza.io/en/feature/2017/04/10/mathematics-teacher-accused-of-inciting-mass-riots-now-also-accused-of-supporting-terrorism-and-once-again-detained
======
wutangson1
It seems as if Debian insiders are put in difficult circumstances by
government officials. Maybe it's just a convenient coincidence.

